# Nienaturalne wsokie obciążenie dysku przy emerge.

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Gdy próbuję wykonać emerge -aNuv world (a właściwie każdy emerge z więcej niż jednym pakietem), to po chwili emergowania komputer jest zamulony, a lampka HDD świeci się przez cały czas, mieląc niemiłosirnie dysk. Wtedy jedyne co mogę zrobić to zresetować system, bo reaguje mniej więcej z minutowym opóźnieniem:(

Pomóżcie..

----------

## BeteNoire

Pokaż free -m i emerge --info.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

```
~ # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2010       1993         16          0        302        334

-/+ buffers/cache:       1356        654

Swap:            0          0          0

```

```
~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-rc9-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-rc9-zen1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5250_@_1.50GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 10 Oct 2008 10:15:05 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     9999

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mssse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mssse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/thousand-parsec /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/xen /usr/portage/local/layman/jyujin /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/rox /usr/portage/local/layman/gnash-cvs /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/portage/local/layman/ruby /usr/portage/local/layman/pd-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/wrobel /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/drizzt-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/nouveau /usr/portage/local/layman/mpd /usr/portage/local/layman/perl-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina /usr/portage/local/layman/dberkholz /usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/darkside /usr/portage/local/layman/voip /usr/portage/local/layman/d /usr/portage/local/layman/finnish /usr/portage/local/layman/secondlife /usr/portage/local/layman/chtekk-syscp /usr/portage/local/layman/xwing /usr/portage/local/layman/soor-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/x11 /usr/portage/local/layman/jokey /usr/portage/local/layman/falco /usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/dirtyepic /usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/hanno-xgl /usr/portage/local/layman/sipx /usr/portage/local/layman/trauma /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-devel /usr/portage/local/layman/powerpc /usr/portage/local/layman/graaff /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-taiwan /usr/portage/local/layman/wolf31o2 /usr/portage/local/layman/java-gcj-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/toolchain /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/lapis /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-china /usr/portage/local/layman/chtekk-apps /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/xfce /usr/portage/local/layman/pda /usr/portage/local/layman/masterdriverz /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/portage/local/layman/marineam-xen /usr/portage/local/layman/hollow /usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron /usr/portage/local/layman/flameeyes-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/openrc /usr/portage/local/layman/s3d /usr/portage/local/layman/n4g-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/ltsp /usr/portage/local/layman/n4g /usr/portage/local/layman/initng /usr/portage/local/layman/dertobi123 /usr/portage/local/layman/emacs /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon /usr/portage/local/layman/voyageur /usr/portage/local/layman/php-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/dev-zero /usr/portage/local/layman/deathwing00 /usr/portage/local/layman/hawking /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-1.5 /usr/portage/local/layman/vps /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/gcc-porting /usr/portage/local/layman/efika /usr/portage/local/layman/trapni /usr/portage/local/layman/interactive-fiction /usr/portage/local/layman/webapps-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/science /usr/portage/local/layman/eclipse /usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/pythonhead /usr/portage/local/layman/genstef /usr/portage/local/layman/kerberos /usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoojp /usr/portage/local/layman/plan9 /usr/portage/local/layman/freevo /usr/portage/local/layman/php-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/iwlwifi /usr/portage/local/layman/postgresql-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/bangert /usr/portage/local/layman/suka /usr/portage/local/layman/luke-jr /usr/portage/local/layman/nx /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/xemacs /usr/portage/local/layman/philantrop /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/aross /usr/portage/local/layman/lu_zero /usr/portage/local/layman/kvm /usr/portage/local/layman/mysql-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/liquidx /usr/portage/local/layman/lila-theme /usr/portage/local/layman/gnustep /usr/portage/local/layman/welp /usr/portage/local/layman/swegener /usr/portage/local/layman/rbu /usr/portage/local/layman/php-4 /usr/portage/local/layman/postgresql-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware /usr/portage/local/layman/halcy0n /usr/portage/local/layman/je_fro /usr/portage/local/layman/cell /usr/portage/local/layman/kolab /usr/portage/local/layman/verlihub /usr/portage/local/layman/games /usr/portage/local/layman/ikelos /usr/portage/local/layman/akoya /usr/portage/local/layman/seemant /usr/portage/local/layman/oss-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/lxde /usr/portage/local/layman/pioto-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/zen-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/rostov /usr/portage/local/layman/xfce46 /usr/portage/local/layman/xfce4-svn /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata /usr/portage/local/layman/THE /usr/portage/local/layman/gnome /usr/portage/local/layman/devnull /home/mieszko/overlay/mieszko /home/mieszko/overlay/kaxero/foo-sharp /home/mieszko/overlay/kaxero/gentoo-misc /home/mieszko/overlay/kaxero/gnome /home/mieszko/overlay/overlay-watzke-cz /home/mieszko/overlay/hurikhan /home/mieszko/overlay/zen-portage-overlay /home/mieszko/overlay/bluez"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi adns afs aim alsa amd64 ao atm audiofile avahi bash-completion bcmath beagle berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs cxx dbus dga dirac directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode evo exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gimp glitz glut gmp gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal hddtemp iconv icq ieee1394 imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java java6 jpeg jpeg2k krb4 ladspa lame lcms ldap libgda libnotify libsamplerate libwww lighttpd lirc lm_sensors lzo mad matroska mcal midi mime mmx mono mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl php png policykit ppds pppd profile pulseaudio python qt4 quicktime raw readline recode reflection rss ruby samba scanner schroedinger sdl session slang sndfile sockets speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion suid svg sysfs szip taglib tcpd theora threads tiff timidity truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vnc vorbis wavpack wifi wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xine xml xmlrpc xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en de" LIRC_DEVICES="accent act200l act220l adaptec all alsa_usb animax asusdh atilibusb atiusb audio audio_alsa avermedia avermedia98 avermedia_vdomate bestbuy bestbuy2 breakoutbox bte bw6130 caraca chronos cmdir cph06x creative creative_infracd devinput digimatrix dsp dvico ea65 exaudio flyvideo gvbctv5pci hauppauge hauppauge_dvb hercules_smarttv_stereo igorplugusb imon imon_knob imon_lcd imon_pad imon_pad2keys imon_rsc inputlirc irdeo irdeo_remote irman irreal it87 knc_one kworld leadtek_0007 leadtek_0010 leadtek_pvr2000 livedrive_midi livedrive_seq logitech macmini mceusb mceusb2 mediafocusI mouseremote mouseremote_ps2 mp3anywhere nslu2 packard_bell parallel pcmak pcmak_usb pctv pixelview_bt878 pixelview_pak pixelview_pro provideo realmagic remote_wonder_plus remotemaster sa1100 sasem sb0540 serial serial_igor_cesko silitek sir slinke streamzap tekram tekram_bt829 tira ttusbir tuxbox tvbox udp uirt2 uirt2_raw usb_uirt_raw usbirboy usbx userspace xboxusb" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd fglrx vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Tu przypadkiem nie chodzi o zapchaną pamięć?

Wygląda na to, że nie masz swapa, a pamięci sporo zajętej. Spróbuj utworzyć/włączyć swapa.

----------

## canis_lupus

Eeee, czym mozna tak zapchać pamięć? Na jednym kompie mam 1GB a na drugim 2GB i przy kompilacji pamięć raczej sie nudzi. 100-200MB ok, ale nie 1700!

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Przed kompilacją media-gfx/enblend pojawia się komunikat:

 *Quote:*   

> The compilation of enblend needs a lot of RAM. If you have less
> 
>  * than 1GB RAM (and swap) you probably won't be able to compile it.

 

więc chyba wiadomo o co chodzi.

Mam 2GB ramu i ne zastanawiałem się nad problemem braku pamięci, poza tym w pewnym momencie reorganizacji dysku wywaliłem swapa i zapomniałem założyć go na nowo:)

Na razie wywaliłem beagle'a, bo potrafił "zjeść" do ok. 350 MB w ramie, więc może haczyć;P

----------

## dylon

Moze masz malo miejsca na partycji?

ccache uzywasz bez zdefiniowanego rozmiaru - byc moze zabiera cale dostepne miejsce?

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Ccache miało zdefiniowany rozmiar (3GB), teraz zmnijszyłęm do 2GB.

Ale problem wywoływała chyba kompilacja enblenda, informacje podane w ebuildzie są dość optymistyczne.

----------

## lsdudi

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Tu przypadkiem nie chodzi o zapchaną pamięć?
> 
> Wygląda na to, że nie masz swapa, a pamięci sporo zajętej. Spróbuj utworzyć/włączyć swapa.

 

jak zajetej ?

1.3G buforow to tak naprawdę pamięć wolna ( znaczy do użycia natychmiastowego)

wyłącz ccache !

----------

## SlashBeast

ionice użyj i już, nie odczujesz jakiegoś generalnego mulenia dysku, o ile planiste masz CFQ.

Nowe portage chyba wspiera out-of-box ionice, ale pewny nie jestem.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Możecie mnie oświecić co i jak, albo gdzie się tego dowiem?

----------

## Raku

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jak zajetej ?
> 
> 1.3G buforow to tak naprawdę pamięć wolna ( znaczy do użycia natychmiastowego)
> ...

 

a tam przypadkiem nie jest 1,3 GB zajętej, a 300 MB buforów?

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Może mi ktoś powiedzieć co to jest ionice, i ew. jak tego użyć?

W wiki jest na ten temat maaała wzmianka:/

----------

## SlashBeast

man ionice.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Dobrze, ale do czego to służy?

Poza tym jakoś nie potrafię się "wgryźć" w manpages...nie wie ktoś gdzie znajdę coś więcej o tym?

----------

## SlashBeast

Litości, Ty naprawde przeczytałeś choć kawałek mana czy tylko odpaliłeś, zobaczyłeś, że po angielsku i wyłączyłeś?

 *Quote:*   

>        Idle.  A program running with idle io priority will only get disk  time
> 
>        when no other program has asked for disk io for a defined grace period.
> 
>        The impact of idle io processes on normal  system  activity  should  be
> ...

 

 Po samym tym opisie widać, co nam to daje.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Nie martw się, radzę sobie z angielskim bardzo dobrze, więc daruj sobie złośliwości;)

Rozumiem o co chodzi, ale nie widzę zastosowania, czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć co da (może mi dać) mi użycie tego programu.

Rozumiem opis, ale nie pojawiają mi się przed oczami jakieś konkretne zastosowania.

----------

## SlashBeast

ionice + nice + włączyć swap a nie odczujesz 'mulenia komputera' jak to określiłeś. po_prostu jak dasz najmniej uprzywilejowany priorytet dla procesów które odpala emerge to dla nich czas procesora i mozliwosc korzystania z dysku będzie na samym końcu, na_pewno poprawi to respowalność systemu i nie powinno to specjalnie spowolnić kompilacji.

Kolejna sprawa, chyba nie używasz ext3? Do szybkich to on nie należy.

cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler i sprawdzasz jaki planista wybrany dla sda, powinien być cfq (tylko z nim działa ionice).

Dla mnie ionice to podstawa, jak rtorrent na laptopie zabiera się za haszowanie powiedzmy >=10G Obrazów iso DVD jakiegoś distra (  :Wink:  ) to system po prostu staje sztywno (w sumie po części wina schedulera deadline, ale uzywam jfs więc on jest default), dlatego zanim zabiore się za takie operacje przelaczam sie na cfq, daje prirytet rtorrentowi na idle i pozwalam haszowac torrenta a system działa w miare ładnie, terminal odpala się w 1-2s itp.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Dziekuję :Wink: 

Używam reiserfs'a, a uźywałbym reisera4, gdybym tylko miał czas na przygotowanie systemu pod niego

----------

## SlashBeast

Reiserfs - lubie go i czesto uzywam (raptem pare dni temu na jfs przeszedlem), Resier4 - niech go piekło pochłonie.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Słyszałem, że ludziom gine w nim czasem /etc, a czasem coś innego, ale ja mam go na drugiej maszynie, która idzie 24h na_dobę i nie ma problemów...może już wyszedł z chorób wieku dziecięcego;P

Jakkolwiek nie używałem go jeszcze nigdy na /, na tamtej maszynie jest jako /home.

====EDIT

Tu jest poradnik dla ionice:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462230.html

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

